# Other pet pics!



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Ok- I know there's a category for horses and dogs, but I saw some other animals around and wanna see more! Bonus points if there's more than one critter in the same photo!!

I'll start it off with my bunny, Mona, and my dog, Duffy. Duffy tolerates Mona but sometimes he gets annoyed cuz she bites him on the nose and she gets to eat bananas and he's not allowed. Then he just hides and mopes, cuz what could a dog do to a bunny?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww how sweet is that.
don't have any other pets apart from the fish,so have none to share.
i am wishing for reptiles,however i don't think i'm in luck.


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

See Here and Here for my animals

Still got em all and my python is done battleing mites


----------



## southafrica1001 (Nov 18, 2007)

bf2king said:


> See Here and Here for my animals
> 
> Still got em all and my python is done battleing mites


you have a french lop  i envy you lol. i had one and he was my baby agouti coloured but sadly he passed away 2 years ago from what we think was a brain disorder. he only ever trusted me and was my little lap dog  i miss him though .


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I have my other pet pics in my newest thread in the FW pictures/videos forum.

Dog, Rabbit and Cockatiel.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Some of you have seen my pet pics in another thread but I don't mind showing them again!  

This is Keya, a Queensland mix. She loves her stuffed bear.









Sunbathing in the yard.









And this is Clyde.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Cycle looks like my Buddy. Except not as fat


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's Betty...... Australian Cattle Dog


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

here are my other pet pics

muffin (cat) and Sam(dog) as close as they ever got without terring eachother to shreds









Muffin is an tortas shell american short hair

















Sam is not very photogenic he always blinks









YYAAAAAWWWNNN!!!








Sorry you had to see that

Wesley the salamander









And licky the other ASH (rest her soul)


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

> Cycle looks like my Buddy. Except not as fat


LOL Flashy, you got fish on the brain? His name is Clyde.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

hahaha...I knew something was wrong when I was looking at it. Yeeeeaaaaahhhhhhh.

Honestly, I think I had probably just gotten done telling hubby for the 10th time why we couldn't put the frogs in the new tank yet. He's like a 5 year old when it comes to patience.


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

Haha..actually, I think I'll start calling him Cycle. lol


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

A little late but, ahhh! Keya is so cute!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Not quite as cuddly as some of the previous pets, but this is Charlie my leopard gecko


----------



## bf2king (Aug 3, 2007)

lol thats my kind of pet, kate.

Reptiles and Fish are my thing ,). Though taking care of them is alot more expensive.

My French Lop has a tude with everyone...... i think he likes his cage to much lol. 36x36x36 is alot for a yound rabbit even when the rabbit is already almost 12 lbs.


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

This is my cat Fluff. I've had her for about 9 or 10 years and got her from an Animal Welfare rescue centre. She had been very badly treated, was in a real mess and had no confidence. It took a long time and a lot of love before she started trusting anybody, but now she rules the place. When I took this picture she was having her daft half hour, hence the _very _cheeky look on her face :lol:


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

i love your cat. its great she's in a good home now.
i love how cats eyes reflect light. especially for your camera flash


----------



## Tyyrlym (Jun 1, 2008)

My cats, Georgia Patton and John Wayne.










Both of them from an animal shelter, though not at the same time.


----------



## GeegaFish (May 4, 2008)

So cool to see everyone's pets!!!! I just love 'em! We have some really good photographers on this forum too, I see.

Let's see what pic's I can find to share....

Here's Clover, my matriarch of the family.









Here's Zorro, my kitty-boy.
















And this is Cyan, my silly kitty girl who likes to be up high!









Here's Patches....I call her my "extra cat" because she's really the neighbor's cat, but lives with us now!









This is Zayla, my Muffin Dog (female)










This is Bingo, my neurotic Beagle boy. He had a bad childhood and I'm his third owner!









Here's some of the kids snuggling on the bed together.









And this is my biggest pet, Kurt....with Zayla and Cyan (cat)









And one more of the kids snuggling....people make good beds.









I am pleased to say that all my animals are either previous strays or acquired from less attentive owners and I adopted everyone, except Zorro, as adults. The best part is....everyone gets along with each other!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Here's my family......


----------



## Holly (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't know you had 2 dogs. Is the collie new? Do you have him training also? I love the other post showing the progress of the agility training.


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Jan 16, 2007)

Yup, Nell is the new girl. I now have 2 herding breeds, lol. I'm looking at Obedience, Rally, Canine Good Citizen, and possibly Therapy Dog Training for Nell. She's great with people after warming up to them as well as loves kids and is great with other dogs.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow...Great pets...all of them so beautiful!


----------



## redpaulhus (Jul 6, 2008)

Some of our fuzzies:


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Ferrets? They're absolutely gorgeous! How many do you have?


----------



## redpaulhus (Jul 6, 2008)

Amphitrite said:


> Ferrets? They're absolutely gorgeous! How many do you have?


Thanks !
How many... well...that depends on how you define "have" :roll: 
We've got 6 that we own right now, and two foster ferrets.
"ours":
Coyle (Beast)
Henry
Meelo
Latte (LaLa)
Tempest (Tempee)
Mari

current Fosters:
Freckles (he had behavioral issues, might have been abused, and is a permanant foster with us, not available for adoption but still considered a shelter ferret)
Preshy 


My wife is the assistant director of the local ferret shelter, and we usually are taking care of at least a few foster ferrets (at home) that need more individual care than they can get in the "group home" shelter environment.

Unfortunately, those are generally "hospice care" ferrets - usually with cancer - and its all about making sure they get as much love as possible for their remaining time.
Also, since even young ferrets get cancer way to often, we've also lost a few of our own personal pets to cancer over the last few years.

So some of the pics above are of some of our other fuzzies, including Loki, our very first ferret (or the one who addicted us, if you like).

But yes, they are ferrets, and they are gorgeous, funny, friendly, playful, silly, snuggly little fuzzies ! :mrgreen:
(as well as alot of work and not the right pet for everyone, despite what some chain stores seem to think...)


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Hmm.. yes, chain stores :roll: I was totally unaware that ferrets were so prone to cancer. 

It's an admirable job you're doing by taking them in and caring for them - it must be a rewarding one too. I would imagine it can also be heartbreaking at times.. but they are gorgeous little fellas


----------



## redpaulhus (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh, and this one - Sandy - is technically NOT a ferret, but she insists that sable dogs are actually a cross between wolves and weasels (thus the sable color in both dogs and ferrets) and therefore she's a wolf-weasel.
Who are I to argue with her ?










silly little puppy


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

redpaulhus said:


> Oh, and this one - Sandy - is technically NOT a ferret, but she insists that sable dogs are actually a cross between wolves and weasels (thus the sable color in both dogs and ferrets) and therefore she's a wolf-weasel.
> Who are I to argue with her ?
> 
> 
> ...


And anyway... who could argue with a face like that? Poinless


----------



## redpaulhus (Jul 6, 2008)

Amphitrite said:


> I was totally unaware that ferrets were so prone to cancer.


Its actually alot less common on your side of the pond - Euro ferrets seem to have much less insulinoma and andrenal disease.

It looks like a combination of diet and early spay/neuter here in the US are a big part of the problem - ferrets in the UK tend to eat mostly raw whole prey (mice, chicks, etc - similar to snakes) and are neutered at a later age.

Ferrets in the US get way to much kibble that contains way to much carbs, and are often neutered at 6 weeks of age (or even less) - because they are more sale-able when "cute and little".

the diet screws up their insulin production and leads to insulinoma. The early nueter seems to affect their hormones and cause adrenal cancer...

sorry - babbling....
thanks for the compliments !


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sweet, I don't have nearly as many pets as everyone else  Not until I get my own place, my dads all "I can't wait for our animals to die so we can stop having animals to take care of!" Hes only trying to sound tough, if one of our animals died he would ball :roll: 

This is Stripes, lol I got her when I was 4, she has stripes... So I guess it seemed like the best name to a four year old. I adopted her from the toronto humane society. I remember it like it was yesterday! 

















Lol notice the little spot of drool on her chin in the first pic? Its hard to see. But she is such an old fart now, if I start petting her and get her going, she fully has drool dripping out all the time. Lol kinda goes against the saying cat rules and dogs drool...

This is my other cat Lola! Shes younger, probably only 2 or 3 now. Her fur is so annoying. When I pet her I get it in my eye lashes, up my nose... You know all that fun stuff  I regret to inform that she was purchased at a pet store  MY older sister bought her and left her here when she moved out. But we love her none the less.


















Lol shes quite the character. 

This is my dog Tiger, we believe she was abused, she was found chasing cars on the road so we brought her home and claimed her as our own. She hates loud noises, she doesn't play with toys  she hates when my little sisters play fight, or when any of us play fight. It makes her very upset if she thinks one of us is getting hurt. 


















Lol the last picture shows how large my one cat is :shock:

I wish I had pictures of my rats, they have passed. But they were awesome  and a part of my family, I had a hairless rat and a rex rat. Loved them to death, lol the amount of money I paid on vet bills for them could have gotten me an army of rats.

I love the ferret photos!!! I'm going to try and get a picture of my boyfriends ferret, Cleo, shes a little toe bitter :twisted:


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

I love all the pictures here. Especially the ferrets! Wish I could show my pics.


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

Why can't you do that? 

Image of Mirta and Pluto resting - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
These are Mirta (Myrth) and Pluto who is a rescue Dal (he is the dark one).

Image of mamma burbulis - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

And this is Burbulis - Bubble - one of my nine budgies, a proud mother of three! 

I am having some problems with downloading images from Photobucket - have had no problems before!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

How is Pluto fitting in? He looks right at home!! They are both good looking Dals.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Mirta said:


> Why can't you do that?
> 
> Image of Mirta and Pluto resting - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> These are Mirta (Myrth) and Pluto who is a rescue Dal (he is the dark one).
> ...


No camera or scanner.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

Here's my other tank. Anyone know what kind of snake this is?Isn't he cute? lol


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

VERY pretty. How long have you had him (her)?


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

briang said:


> Here's my other tank. Anyone know what kind of snake this is?Isn't he cute? lol


Don't have a clue what type of snake he is, but he's got some gorgeous markings and coloring. Love it. His eyes have a very kind, thoughtful expression to them to. <3


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

This one looks similar:

http://www.wildlife-removal.net/images/corn snake.jpg

Maybe yours is a red rat corn snake??


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> How is Pluto fitting in? He looks right at home!! They are both good looking Dals.


Thank you!  Pluto is doing just fine. He now knows that this is his home forever and that everyone, even Mirta herself loves him. Pluto plays with her every day and that makes her more active. She has also changed for the better - it is good for her health to have a dog friend, although she has her own maphia containing a Great Dane and a boxer - (friends' dogs), she now has a gorgeous companion who makes her days brighter.8)


----------



## Mirta (Apr 21, 2007)

SolaceTiger said:


> No camera or scanner.


Unfortunately - no scanner. Anyway, I just have to sit down and do research of this thing but for the lack of time I leave it to try and mistake stage, also because of Pluto - I'd rather go out with the puppy!;-)


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

This is my rescue kitty, Gandolph.  Last March I adopted him.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Awwww...he's adorable! Rescue cats are the very best!!


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

He's gorgeous SolaceT, he has a real cheeky looking face!


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww you guys have some really lovley looking animals,
they really are,i have no favourites as they are just all
full of cutness.


----------



## SolaceTiger (Oct 4, 2008)

Amphitrite said:


> He's gorgeous SolaceT, he has a real cheeky looking face!


You have no idea, LOL.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

SolaceTiger said:


> Don't have a clue what type of snake he is, but he's got some gorgeous markings and coloring. Love it. His eyes have a very kind, thoughtful expression to them to. <3


Don't let his kind, thoughtful eyes fool you. If you live in the south east and ever see one,just admire from a distance. It's a southern Copperhead and would love nothing more than to put me in the hospital. LOL. He is a beautiful snake though and between my 75 gal. reef tank and his tank, it's like I always have a National Geographic moment going on in my living room.


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

20 years ago, I had a 13 ft. Burmese python that Jake the Snake Roberts used on TV. I got paid $400.00 every time he used it. I eventually traded him for a Monacal and a black a white spitting cobra, a temple viper and 3 rattle snakes.I have a video of me holding the spitter and letting him spray venom at my eyes, of course I was wearing goggles. Also on the same video, I milked a western diamondback rattlesnake.I always liked snakes, then when the kiddies were born I had to give them up. Now that they are grown, the wife and I compromised on copperheads. I've had them about a year now. I guess my cobra days are over:-(.LOL Here is a pic. of my northern copperhead giving birth, Another National Geographic moment.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'd never have guessed that was a copperhead. Not many people keep venomous snakes so that species never occured to me. It's a very beautiful specimen.
I once kept a Columbia Redtail boa but once he reached 8 feet+ he became too heavy for me to handle. Once you stop handling them they tend not to be so tame and feeding becomes a bit more challenging.

I'll be getting my newphew a snake for Christmas and he can't decide between the Ball python or a Red Rat snake. He's very excited about his soon to be acquisition. Do you have an opinion on which species might be better for an 8 year old??

What's a Monacal? I've googled it and I'm not finding anything related to herps. 

Anyway, your Copperhead is a great looking snake...do you have any photos of the viper & cobra you used to keep??


----------



## briang (Nov 17, 2008)

aunt kymmie said:


> I'd never have guessed that was a copperhead. Not many people keep venomous snakes so that species never occured to me. It's a very beautiful specimen.
> I once kept a Columbia Redtail boa but once he reached 8 feet+ he became too heavy for me to handle. Once you stop handling them they tend not to be so tame and feeding becomes a bit more challenging.
> 
> I'll be getting my newphew a snake for Christmas and he can't decide between the Ball python or a Red Rat snake. He's very excited about his soon to be acquisition. Do you have an opinion on which species might be better for an 8 year old??
> ...


A Ball python, hands down. Rat snakes tend to bite the hand that feeds them. MOST Ball pythons are fine with handling. When picking one out, make sure that it is eating. You want to either see it eat or see a lump in it as proof. The super tiny ones offered for sale at pet shops are sometimes difficult to start feeding. Also, it is easier if you get one that is big enough to take at least small mice instead of baby mice as they are readily available in any pet shop. I only have video of the other snakes I had on an old camcorder,remember those huge VHS dinosaurs. I did manage to have someone transfer it to DVD but I don't know how to get a still picture from it but if it's possible, I would sure like to. Any High Tec. people out there with info as to how to do it? Oh shoot, I meant Monocle Cobra. Sorry. I had a DUH moment. LOl;-)


----------

